# wo Datenbank verbinden/trennen?



## MiMa (10. Jun 2020)

Wenn ich in Java Daten in die Datenbank schreiben möchte muss man eine Verbindung aufbauen und auch wieder trennen.
Ich würde gerne wissen wo das am besten erledigt wird.

Aktuell lese ich Dateien in eine Liste, die nacheinander abgearbeitet werden.
Es sollen Metadaten und auch die Datei mit Pfad in eine MySQL Datenbank geschrieben werden.

1. Sollte man den Verbindungsaufbau unmittelbar vor dem Schreiben in die Datenbank realisieren und wieder trennen nachdem alle Daten geschrieben wurden?
2. Oder die Verbindung aufbauen nachdem alle Dateien in die Liste geschrieben wurden und wieder trennen, wenn alle Dateien verarbeitet wurden?

Danke
Mi


----------



## mihe7 (10. Jun 2020)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde gerne wissen wo das am besten erledigt wird.


In einer separaten Klasse. 



MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Sollte man den Verbindungsaufbau unmittelbar vor dem Schreiben in die Datenbank realisieren und wieder trennen nachdem alle Daten geschrieben wurden?


Nein.



MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Oder die Verbindung aufbauen nachdem alle Dateien in die Liste geschrieben wurden und wieder trennen, wenn alle Dateien verarbeitet wurden?


Ja.

Am besten verwendest Du Connection Pooling, s. z. B. https://www.baeldung.com/java-connection-pooling


----------

